# Decent cake recipe ?



## zoeynewman (May 30, 2012)

Does anyone have a decent cake recipe.
Tried making two cakes a few weeks ago both different recipes they didn't rise and didn't really taste like a cake :/ 
Ive tired looking on google but don't want to waste produce for it to taste horrible.
Hope you can help.


----------



## Marier (May 30, 2012)

What kind of cake Zoey ?


----------



## zoeynewman (May 31, 2012)

Plain or chocolate please


----------



## emmerdale (May 31, 2012)

*Choc. Cake*

Hi,have you been on X Pert course?? in the book they give to run alongside the courseare 7 recipes,one for choc. cakebut not being very smart with computer i dont know how to send it ,it may take me a while but i will type it in and post it.


----------



## delb t (May 31, 2012)

zoe it would also be useful for you to ask the dietician for any eating out sheets- they have ones for subway-kfc -pizza places etc -so that when you get to grips with carb counting you can eat out with your friends -we found these helpful when out shopping-not that a teenage boy shops much with his mother! soz to jump in on the cake conversation!


----------



## zoeynewman (May 31, 2012)

Thank you both will deffo try out the cake and ask for some info on eating out


----------



## delb t (May 31, 2012)

Emmerdale -your cake sounds scummy -how many carbs per 100g does it work out to? might have a go at it myself


----------



## Vicsetter (May 31, 2012)

I wouldn't use Angel Delight!  Just whip some Elmlea double cream (cream substitute) and flavour with vanilla, or coffee.

P.S. whats with the ounces?, is that medium size eggs? what size tin?


----------



## emmerdale (May 31, 2012)

*Choc cake*

I did say this recipe came out of X Pert book so makes 12 servings and is 159 cals 32.5 carbs 1.7 fibre 2.3 fat 0.6 sat fat 13mg sodium.Im not responsible ozs size if eggs or size of tin im male so i dont understand these things,  there would be to many carbs for me but its the government bookso take your chances


----------



## Austin Mini (May 31, 2012)

I posted a cake recipe but it was banned.


----------



## Northerner (May 31, 2012)

There are lots of recipes available at Diabetes UK's website:

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Food_and_recipes/Recipes/


----------



## Vicsetter (May 31, 2012)

Northerner said:


> There are lots of recipes available at Diabetes UK's website:
> 
> http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Food_and_recipes/Recipes/



Didn't find much in the way of cake though.

I would suggest you just make a cake from a general recipe and adjust the portion size.  
I still can't get my head round why you would use angel delight and how?


----------



## cakemaker (Jun 1, 2012)

I used to make loads of cakes; hence my name but they tend to be too sugary for this site.
I now make cakes using wholemeal flour, brown sugars (light or dark), low fat marg. and haven't noticed too much difference in the taste or texture only in the colour of a jam/Victoria sponge although now I don't fill them with jam I use 4% low fat cr?me fresh and fresh fruits.
However I haven't worked out the carb/cal values which you need to know. 
Try Anthony Worrel Thomsons GI recipes. He has a lovely recipe for Carrot Cake and a fabulous recipe for Orange and Almond cake which is so easy, uses no flour and only has 4 ingredients.
My husband loves cakes and puddings so for a treat now and then I'l make him tea loves or fruit cakes. They are easy to make and you can use whatever dried fruits and nuts you have in the cupboard. For a very special treat I make coffee and walnut cake.
I don't feel too guilty about it as our friends come round and 'help' him to eat it. By adding the walnuts I believe it lowers the GI of the cake.

If you are having trouble with your cakes not rising perhaps you should add a teaspoon of baking powder to 4oz. of flour. Eggs are also a raising agent so try whisking them before adding to your recipe; it will trap the air. Again 'trap' the air by sifting the dry ingredients.


----------

